

The oldest hamburger looks exactly the same - rachbelaid
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2313276/Man-keeps-McDonalds-burger-14-years-looks-exactly-the-day-flipped-Utah.html

======
dpcx
That's just disgusting.

